
Nissan launches longer-range electric vehicle - yawz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-41170144
======
Shivetya
Still using an air cooled battery system and defaults to a 3kw charger
requiring buying the faster charger or wait for higher tier models.

with regards to the starting range of 150 miles at 30k. I am not too worried,
Honda recently released a sub 30k below 100 mile range EV and Kia/Hyundai is
in a similar position. Apparently they think their is even a market for below
100 still.

150 miles provides a decent buffer when weather goes cold as EVs can be really
penalized in winter to the point that old models were not usable for commutes
regularly hitting range limits.

